# Here's Why Nissan Had the Best Booth at the New York Auto Show



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan just unveiled its refreshed R35 GT-R, and while it may not look that different to the average passerby, GT-R faithful know that there's a lot going on in the change department.

But surprisingly, that wasn't the coolest car at the Nissan stand. The Japanese automaker brought all sorts of past Skyline GT-R models to this year's New York Auto Show, and Nissan fans everywhere silently wept in joy.

More: *Here's Why Nissan Had the Best Booth at the New York Auto Show* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## R51 (Feb 26, 2016)

What car is that pictured? What a beauty.


----------



## Nissanjim (May 31, 2016)

Agreed...how many of that retro design would sell compared to the latest face of GT-R...my bet is retro outsells. A great look.


----------



## TKG (Jul 18, 2016)

I don't know what that exact year/model the pictured car is, but everything about it is aesthetically perfect.


----------

